# قلوب مكانها حاوية المهملات...



## fns (19 نوفمبر 2008)

هناك قلوب لاتستحق مجرد التفكير بما فعلوا بنا
فهم لا يستحقون ذلك ..
فقط يجب علينا أن نرميهم من قلوبنا
كما نرمي النفايات في حاوية المهملات


قلــب



يحاول بشتى الطرق
التخلص منك
يبحث عن أي شيء
تريد أن تطيل معه الجلوس
وهو يهرب دوماً دوماً دوماً
يمسكك على كل كلمة حتى
يزعل منكـ كي يتخلص منك
وأنت بدورك تحاول جاهداً
أن يسامحك على كلمة أو فعل
قمت به عن غير قصد أو كلمه
فسرها كما يريد ..
هذا الشخص لايستحق الدموع
لأن قلبه من حجر ..


قلــب

لا يحب لك الخير
لا يحب ان يراك سعيد
لا يرتاح حتى يحول بسمتك الى دمعه
وسرورك الى عبووووس
لايرتاح حتى يقرب الناس القريبين
منك إليـــــــه
لا يرتاح حتى يكون أفضل منك
في كل شيء ...
لديه اصدقاء وأحباء
ومع ذلك لا يحب أن يرى الناس
تحبكـ .. يحاول سلب كل من يحبونك
لا تحزن على اللذي يفعله
فهو قلب لا يحمل ذرة احساس


قلــب



تكون معه اسعد الناس
تسعد معه كثيراً .. يسمعك اجمل
الكلام ...
وببساطه بالنهايه ينكشف
بأن كل ماقيل كذب ..
وبأن الأيام السعيده أيضاً
كانت أيام كاذبه
لا تحزن .. فالقلب الكاذب
لايستحق البكاااء عليه


قلــب



في طيل الايام
يرمي عليك (( نغزات ))
تجرحك ..
يبين فيها بأنك ولا شيء بحياته
يحاول أن يبين لكـ بأنه
أفضل منكـ في كل شيء
وبأنك لن تستطيع الوصول اليه
مهما حصل ...
اذا اقترب منك شخص قريب
عليه يكرهك كرهاً شديداً
ويحاول ان يجرحك وينزف قلبك
بحركاته مع الشخص الذي
صار قريباً منك
لا تبكي عليه فهو إن لم يكن
يرى أنك أفضل منه في كل شيء
فلن يفعل كل ذلك ..
لانحزن لأنه قلب تافه

​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (19 نوفمبر 2008)

لا تحزن .. فالقلب الكاذب
لايستحق البكاااء عليه
عجبنتى اخى كلمتك دى اوى فعلا شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*كل القلوب على كدة عاوزة الرمى فى الزباله*
*على الاقل القلوب اللى قابلتها  *
*ماعدا واحد فقط *​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (19 نوفمبر 2008)

واحد بس يا عينى ههههههههههههه طب بحبحها شوية


----------



## fns (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ايرينى جورج قال:


> لا تحزن .. فالقلب الكاذب
> لايستحق البكاااء عليه
> عجبنتى اخى كلمتك دى اوى فعلا شكرا على الموضوع



كل الشكر الك سيدتى على مرورك الجميل
تقبلى خالص ودى وتقديرى​


----------



## fns (19 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *كل القلوب على كدة عاوزة الرمى فى الزباله*
> *على الاقل القلوب اللى قابلتها  *
> *ماعدا واحد فقط *​



متبقاش طماع كفاية عليك قلب واحد
فى غيرك مش لاقى حتى ولو قلب واحد
شكرا الك اخى على مرورك الجميل
الذى انار صفحتى بعطر قدومك
لك خالص ودى وتقديرى​


----------



## fns (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ايرينى جورج قال:


> واحد بس يا عينى ههههههههههههه طب بحبحها شوية



واضح من الكلام ده انه فى اكثر من قلب
يا بختك انا مش بحسد انا بقر بس
ههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> اذا اقترب منك شخص قريب
> عليه يكرهك كرهاً شديداً
> ويحاول ان يجرحك وينزف قلبك
> بحركاته مع الشخص الذي
> ...




مشكور اخي كيرو
موضوع جميل ورائع
ربنا يبارركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 نوفمبر 2008)

نعم يا كيرو 
كلها مكانها سله المهمهلات 
وليس لها مكان غيره 
كل القلوب التى ذكرتها 

موضوع رااااااااااااااائع

مرررررررررسى على الموضوع يا كيرو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2008)

fns قال:


> في طيل الايام
> يرمي عليك (( نغزات ))
> تجرحك ..
> يبين فيها بأنك ولا شيء بحياته
> ...





*ده اكتر قلب مكانه سله المهملات

مرسي كيروو علي موضوعك الجميل

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## fns (19 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> مشكور اخي كيرو
> موضوع جميل ورائع
> ربنا يبارركك
> سلام المسيح​



اشكرك كليم على المرور الجميل
لك خالص ودى وودادي .......​


----------



## وليم تل (20 نوفمبر 2008)

حقا قلوب لا تستحق الا سلة المهملات
وشكرا اخى الحبيب
fns
على الموضوع الرائع كعادتك
ودمت بود​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (20 نوفمبر 2008)

حقا هذه القلوب يجب تغير اسمها
فلا تستحق لقب قلب
لان القلب اهم صفاته الحب و باخلاص
ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## fns (20 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخى وليم على مرورك الجميل
الذى انار صفحتى بعطر قدومك
​


----------



## fns (20 نوفمبر 2008)

الاجمل مرورك نيفين ثروت
نورتى الموضوع بمرورك العطر​


----------



## fns (21 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> نعم يا كيرو
> كلها مكانها سله المهمهلات
> وليس لها مكان غيره
> كل القلوب التى ذكرتها
> ...



الاروع مرورك كوكو
نورت الموضوع بمرورك العطر​


----------



## fns (21 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *ده اكتر قلب مكانه سله المهملات
> 
> مرسي كيروو علي موضوعك الجميل
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك​*



الاجمل مرورك مايكل
نورت الموضوع بمرورك العطر​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2008)

fns قال:


> قلــب
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ميريى يا كيرو على الكلام الرائع ده​


----------



## fns (22 نوفمبر 2008)

سويتى كوكى جيرل.. اسعدني جداً مرورك سيدتى
مع اعذب امنياتي لكى خالص شكري وتقديري ..,,​


----------



## Gondy maghol (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*لا يوجد قلب مثل قلب السيد المسيح
هو الوحيد الصادق والمخلص و فيه كل الصفات اللي بنتمناها تكون موجودة في قلوب البشر
ولكن للأسف.... 
موضوع في الصميم​*


----------



## fns (22 نوفمبر 2008)

فعلا اختى لا يوجد قلب مثل قلب المسيح
يا ليتنا نتعلم من قلبه كل شى
اشكرك اختى على مرورك الذى زاد صفحتى نورا واشراقا
دمتى بود ولكى اعذب امنياتي ..,,​


----------



## happy angel (22 يناير 2009)

*هناك قلوب لاتستحق مجرد التفكير بما فعلوا بنا
فهم لا يستحقون ذلك ..
فقط يجب علينا أن نرميهم من قلوبنا
كما نرمي النفايات في حاوية المهملات


قلــب



يحاول بشتى الطرق
التخلص منك
يبحث عن أي شيء
تريد أن تطيل معه الجلوس
وهو يهرب دوماً دوماً دوماً
يمسكك على كل كلمة حتى
يزعل منكـ كي يتخلص منك
وأنت بدورك تحاول جاهداً
أن يسامحك على كلمة أو فعل
قمت به عن غير قصد أو كلمه
فسرها كما يريد ..
هذا الشخص لايستحق الدموع
لأن قلبه من حجر ..


قلــب

لا يحب لك الخير
لا يحب ان يراك سعيد
لا يرتاح حتى يحول بسمتك الى دمعه
وسرورك الى عبووووس
لايرتاح حتى يقرب الناس القريبين
منك إليـــــــه
لا يرتاح حتى يكون أفضل منك
في كل شيء ...
لديه اصدقاء وأحباء
ومع ذلك لا يحب أن يرى الناس
تحبكـ .. يحاول سلب كل من يحبونك
لا تحزن على اللذي يفعله
فهو قلب لا يحمل ذرة احساس


قلــب



تكون معه اسعد الناس
تسعد معه كثيراً .. يسمعك اجمل
الكلام ...
وببساطه بالنهايه ينكشف
بأن كل ماقيل كذب ..
وبأن الأيام السعيده أيضاً
كانت أيام كاذبه
لا تحزن .. فالقلب الكاذب
لايستحق البكاااء عليه


قلــب



في طيل الايام
يرمي عليك (( نغزات ))
تجرحك ..
يبين فيها بأنك ولا شيء بحياته
يحاول أن يبين لكـ بأنه
أفضل منكـ في كل شيء
وبأنك لن تستطيع الوصول اليه
مهما حصل ...
اذا اقترب منك شخص قريب
عليه يكرهك كرهاً شديداً
ويحاول ان يجرحك وينزف قلبك
بحركاته مع الشخص الذي
صار قريباً منك
لا تبكي عليه فهو إن لم يكن
يرى أنك أفضل منه في كل شيء
فلن يفعل كل ذلك ..
لانحزن لأنه قلب تافه
​*​


----------



## KARL (22 يناير 2009)

_موضوع جميل جدا وكلماته رائعه
شكرا ليك​_


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يناير 2009)

*موضوع روعه جدا

يستاهل التقييم

شكرا هااابي​*


----------



## kalimooo (23 يناير 2009)

happy angel

موضوع بغاية الروعة والحمال

موضوع تشكري عليه اختي شكرااا جزيلا"

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 يناير 2009)

*موضوعك رائع يا هابى انجل*


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يناير 2009)

موضوع فى قمه الجمال 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (23 يناير 2009)

موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااا وكلمات اجمل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (23 يناير 2009)

موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااائع جدااااااااا

ربنا يباركك يا هابى​


----------



## just member (23 يناير 2009)

*منتهى الجمال يا ملاكنا الغالى*
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## happy angel (19 يوليو 2009)

KARL قال:


> _موضوع جميل جدا وكلماته رائعه
> شكرا ليك​_


----------



## happy angel (19 يوليو 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع روعه جدا
> 
> يستاهل التقييم
> 
> شكرا هااابي​*


----------



## happy angel (19 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> happy angel
> 
> موضوع بغاية الروعة والحمال
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (19 يوليو 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *موضوعك رائع يا هابى انجل*


----------



## happy angel (19 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع فى قمه الجمال
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (19 يوليو 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااا وكلمات اجمل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (19 يوليو 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااائع جدااااااااا
> 
> ربنا يباركك يا هابى​


----------



## happy angel (19 يوليو 2009)

just member قال:


> *منتهى الجمال يا ملاكنا الغالى*
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

